# CPU yeilds



## whitesid (Jun 22, 2009)

does anyone know how much Pd and Ag are in the socket P3's?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 22, 2009)

The slotted style have about 0.25 - 0.5 grams of Pd in the monolithic capacitors per ten cpus*, 

I've never recovered any silver form them, but I'm sure they have some.

Steve

*Edited to correct number of cpus.,


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, that is interesting. I have been snapping off the gold fingers and
popping off the flat packs and the processors amd chunking the rest.
Maybe I should be paying more attention?? 8) 

Thanks for the tip Steve!


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 22, 2009)

It's been a while since I performed the test, but my memory tells me that 20 grams of monolithic capacitors yielded 0.25 grams of Pd. 

It's been over a year since I did this so the numbers may be off. I can't remember how many slotted cpus it took to get the 20 grams of monolithics, now that I'm really thinking about it I seem to remember it was 10 cpus so the above numbers are for 10 cpus if I'm remembering correctly.

The correct yield per cpu would therefore be 0.025 to 0.05 grams per cpu.

Sorry for the mistake, I'll fix it above also.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have remember that one from you as I remember 10 commandments...
Your yield was 2% pd of the weight of monolithics...


----------



## 67eod (Jul 3, 2009)

Steve,
do you have any pictures of the different types of capacters.
Bob


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's a photo from wiki:







The monolithics are the first four in rows one and two (8 total) in the top left corner of the photo.

The one in the extreme top left is similar to the ones that I am referring to.

Steve


----------



## 67eod (Jul 4, 2009)

Steve 
Thanks you have no idea of how much money I have been giving away, but neither do I.
I will have my first big drop of Butyl D next week I will post pictures of the process.
Bob


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Jul 4, 2009)

Steve,

Is there anything in the bottom left side four black capacitors? Does the top right orange one have tantalum in it?

Thanks,
larry


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 4, 2009)

The bottom 5 are aluminum electrolytic.

The dipped one on the right is likely a monolithic, but may be tantalum as you mentioned. Tantalum ones are usually polarized and I don't see any polarity marks on the dipped one.

Steve


----------



## DNIndustry (Jul 7, 2009)

Ive been hearing rumors of tantalum being sold by costa rican militants. Big market right now due to cell phones.
I few months ago Ta2o5 (?) was at $400 /lb now around $150. 
If this is true...Hello mt lady hello my honey hello my rag time gal...(doing my best old coot dance)
They mil spec wet slugs are worth big $
They can be identifyied by the ball of solder on one side of the leads
Spevak--any input?


----------

